# couple caught taking protected wildlife



## timmy82 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-9-2101
*Source:* nine news

A NSW couple has been charged with taking protected wildlife after allegedly being caught with numerous lizards, snakes and frogs in their possession at Longreach in central Queensland

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## JasonL (Jan 9, 2010)

Someones going to miss out on their order


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 9, 2010)

Sucked in, i have no pity for these people, how lazy, it not like its hard to breed and who wants diseased parasite ridden wild caught animals anyway (no offense PP)


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 9, 2010)

Those sort of people should be strung up by the nether-reigions!! I guess I would have made for a good judge some 200-odd years ago (heh heh). But I really get annoyed hearing about things like that, same as when you see the poor creatures on tv, all packed up in socks and piled on top of one another ........... maybe THATS what we should do with those sort of people, pack em in sleeping bags, and shove them in a huge crate, on top of one another, no water etc, and ship them overseas where it's pointless trying to catch animals there! and don't let them back in the country!


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone know what they did? 



Geckoman123 said:


> Sucked in, i have no pity for these people, how lazy, it not like its hard to breed and who wants diseased parasite ridden wild caught animals anyway (no offense PP)



I dont support poaching, but chances are what they where getting couldnt be bred or purchased. Im quite happy to buy legal wild caught reptiles, you can bring in disease with CB snakes too you know and they are all bred from snakes that orginated in the wild.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 9, 2010)

Geckoman123
Apparently quite a few people want wild caught it seems, going on the amount legally sold here in W.A plus the regularly poached from the bush specimens that have found their way to the black market in N.S.W of late.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 11, 2010)

good to see they are caught, but most get away with it. so many good places get raped and pillaged by people like this!


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 11, 2010)

how do you use protected wildlife, are they licking frogs or something?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 11, 2010)

just proves you will get caught


----------



## baxtor (Jan 11, 2010)

I would hate for anybody to take this as condoning poaching in anyway BUT maybe we could wait for the trial.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 11, 2010)

it quit sad to be truthful

who would even think of trying to go out and take protected wildlife away from their own habitat so many problems could happen its just stupid and pointless well they might make some money off it but seriously its not worth putting your licence, money ( fines ), time ( searching ), animals life at risk .


----------



## JasonL (Jan 11, 2010)

Just remember that this hobby started from people taking protected wildlife from the bush, taking mass amounts for quick sales is clearly the wrong thing to do, but if you keep reptiles just remember that their ancestors were probably illegally poached... I'm not condoning poaching, just giving you all something to think about..


----------



## bk201 (Jan 12, 2010)

am i missing something because in the article i read it did not say anything about selling


----------



## max369 (Jan 12, 2010)

i have to agree with dipcdame....they should be strung up by there nethers
it's not that hard to get a licence for reptiles now and getting them legally is soooooo easy


----------

